# Teichvorstellung derseeberger



## derseeberger (27. Mai 2013)

Hallo an Alle

Ich bin neu bei Euch und möchte mich kurz Vorstellen

Name : Thomas

Hobby : Koi und Frenchies

Teichgröße : 270 m³

Besatz : Koi

Website : * defekter Link entfernt *

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Moonlight (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichvorstellung derseeberger*

Ja ja ja Thomas,

herzlich Willkommen 

Und wieder ein Neuer aus meiner und Zacky's Ecke ...

Und Leute, Thomas züchtet in seiner Freizeit hübsche Koi ... schaut mal, die sind von ihm 

     

   

Also da lohnt sich ein Besuch mit Sicherheit.
Und er ist ein gaaanz netter Kerl ... ehrlich 

Thomas, ich freu mich das Du Dich gleich angemeldet hast  


Mandy


----------



## derseeberger (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichvorstellung derseeberger*

Morgen

langsam werde ich mal anfangen, meinen Teich in Bildern vorzustellen

Pflanzenfilter

Kammer 1

 

Kammer 2

 

Kammer 3

 

 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichvorstellung derseeberger*

Hey Thomas,

von wann sind denn die Bilder? 
Der __ Froschlöffel sieht bischen kümmerlich aus ...  ... aber der Rest steht wieder wie ne 1.

Mandy


----------



## derseeberger (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichvorstellung derseeberger*

von gestern

__ Froschlöffel ?????

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichvorstellung derseeberger*

In Kammer 3 ... ist das keiner?

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichvorstellung derseeberger*

...das sieht aus wie __ hechtkraut...


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichvorstellung derseeberger*

Uppss ... wie peinlich 

Mandy


----------



## derseeberger (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichvorstellung derseeberger*

So sieht es aus wenn es wieder groß ist
 

Gruß Thomas

P.S. Hätte auch günstig welche abzugeben fals am 15.06 jemand möchte


----------



## derseeberger (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichvorstellung derseeberger*

bei uns ist gerade Weltuntergang

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kFoTnOEziA

hier mal meine gestörten in der Flachzone

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Zacky (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichvorstellung derseeberger*



derseeberger schrieb:


> P.S. Hätte auch günstig welche abzugeben fals am 15.06 jemand möchte



Da würde ich doch sehr gerne vorab Ja sagen! Wegen dem günstig, schickst Du mir bitte eine PN!?


----------



## derseeberger (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichvorstellung derseeberger*

Ich habe heute noch ein paar Photos gemacht

 

 

 

 

das war einmal im krei geknipst

und noch einige Koi

 

 

 

die restlichen Bilder habe ich mit der canon gemacht die muss ich oben erst auf den Rechner Ziehen

Gruß Thomas


----------



## derseeberger (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichvorstellung derseeberger*

Hurra

nach 9 Jahren Teich den ersten Molch gesichtet .Ist nur noch die Frage was für Einer

 

 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Webranger (30. Mai 2013)

Seh ich da auf Bild drei einen neugierigen Bully ^^


----------



## derseeberger (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichvorstellung derseeberger*

alles möglich da laufen hier 6 Stück von rum + 1 EB und 1 Wachhund

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Webranger (30. Mai 2013)

Gefällt mir  

Ich hab hier einen der aber jeden Schritt meines Teich/Bach Baus ganz genau beobachtet


----------



## Christine (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichvorstellung derseeberger*

Hallo Thomas,

auch von mir ein nachträgliches :Willkommen2

Das dürfte ein __ Teichmolch sein.


----------



## derseeberger (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichvorstellung derseeberger*

Nabend

Also der Hund auf dem dritten Bild am liebsten ist sie im Wasser und versucht Koi zu Fangen.

Danke für`s Willkommen 

Abendbrot

 

 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Zacky (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichvorstellung derseeberger*

...schöne Bilder, Thomas...freue mich schon drauf, den Teich dann mal in-natura zu sehen...


----------



## derseeberger (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichvorstellung derseeberger*

Hi Zacky

freue mich auch aufs schwatzen

war grad mit unser großen ne Runde

Die Maggie

 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## derseeberger (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichvorstellung derseeberger*

Morgen

Habe gerade noch einen Koi aus dem Hauptteich gefangen
der noch zu Jung zum Laichen

 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## derseeberger (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichvorstellung derseeberger*

Morgen

Hier mal meine Größte Dame

 

und etwas aus der Art geschlagene Teichbewohner beim Morgenbad

 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## derseeberger (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichvorstellung derseeberger*

Hallo

gestern bei Aldi erstanden das zweierset für 20 €

montiert und heute schnell noch ein zweites geholt

so passt die Symetrie besser

 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## California1 (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichvorstellung derseeberger*

Hallo, 
Ich bin schon gespannt, wie das im Dunkeln aussieht 

Lg


----------



## Moonlight (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichvorstellung derseeberger*

Hey thomas,

Machste da auch bitte bilder? 
Würde mich auch interessieren wie das im dunkeln aussieht.
Sind das led's?

Mandy


----------



## derseeberger (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichvorstellung derseeberger*

Natürlich mache ich Bilder jetzt 

Ja pro Lampe 6 LED`s

 

 

 

Gute Nacht


----------



## California1 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichvorstellung derseeberger*

Sieht echt schön aus!!!

Lg


----------



## Moonlight (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichvorstellung derseeberger*

Hey thomas,

Beleuchten die nur die oberfläche oder kann man die auch im wasser einsetzen?
Sieht nicht schlecht aus, ich bräuchte nur welche für unter wasser.

Mandy


----------



## derseeberger (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichvorstellung derseeberger*

Die leuchten ins Wasser unter Wasser gehen die nicht. Wenn das Wasser wieder Klar ist leuchten die bis Unten. 

Der Febi ist seit 5 Tagen am Ackern es wird langsam wieder mit der Sicht.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Joerg (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichvorstellung derseeberger*

Hey Mandy, 
Unterwasser LED gibt es vom gleichen Anbieter günstig, wenn man ein paar Tage wartet.
Meine UW LED sollten erst 40€ kosten, als die keiner wollte, gab es die für 10€.
Da habe ich gleich mal doppelt zugeschlagen und die sind sehr ordentlich.


----------



## Kitara (3. Juni 2013)

Die Lampen vom Aldi hatte ich auch in der Hand, allerdings war mir Schutzart IP44 doch ein bisschen wenig für den Aussenbereich, gerade direkt am Teich.


----------



## derseeberger (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichvorstellung derseeberger*

Hallo Kitara

Die Travo sind IP 43 da mommt bei mir keinenässe ran 
die Lampen sind mit Dichtungsring vor der Scheibe

Gruß Thomas


----------



## derseeberger (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichvorstellung derseeberger*

Heute am ersten richtigen Sonnentag

habe ich meinen Lieblingskoi von den Nachzuchten mal beim Sonnen in der Flchzone erwischt

und gleich den Auslöser gedrückt.

 

 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## derseeberger (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichvorstellung derseeberger*

Die Warmduscher

 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## FBeer (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichvorstellung derseeberger*

DAS nenn ich doch mal einen Teich! - Tolle Kois auch


----------



## derseeberger (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichvorstellung derseeberger*

Mal wieder 1-2 Bilder

Hariwake beim Wasserballet

 

Ich Komme

 

Schau mir in das Auge Kleiner

 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Angie66 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichvorstellung derseeberger*

Hi Thomas, 

In deinen Teich passt schon ordentlich Wasser.

Schöne Koi!


----------



## derseeberger (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichvorstellung derseeberger*

Habe dann mal einen alten Filter angeschlossen zum Einfahren.


----------



## Moonlight (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichvorstellung derseeberger*

Einfahren?
Was willst du denn dann filtern?
Und sag nicht wasser, ist ja logisch 

Mandy


----------



## derseeberger (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichvorstellung derseeberger*

Siehst du doch "den Teich" grins

Nein er soll nur Einfahren und dann für das Schaubecken bis der richtige Filter fertig ist.

habe heute Rohre und Schieber montiert.


----------



## derseeberger (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichvorstellung derseeberger*

endlich fängt das __ Hechtkraut an zu Blühen


----------



## derseeberger (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichvorstellung derseeberger*

Mal wieder Koi-Bilder


----------



## Zacky (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichvorstellung derseeberger*

Hi Thomas.

die Kois sehen sehr schön aus...

...hätte der Vorfilter nicht schon vor zwei Wochen da sein können , dann hätten wir sie beim TT auch in Natura im Teich so richtig sehen können...nur gut für mich, dass ich gleich um die Ecke wohne und sie mir so recht schnell mal anschauen kommmen kann...ist schon erstaunlich, was so ein Vorfilter (auch wenn er für deinen Riesenteich eigentlich zu klein dimensionert ist) doch so schaffen kann...da sieht man wieder wichtig ein richtiger Vorfilter ist...:smoki


----------



## derseeberger (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichvorstellung derseeberger*

Rico 

Das darfst Du gerne Tun

Jetzt sind sie gerade wieder verscollen in den unendlichen weiten des Teiches

So nun hat erst mal die erste Pflanzenkammer wieder einen Termin mit dem Haarstylisten


----------



## derseeberger (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichvorstellung derseeberger*

Was ist unserem Wachund am liebsten? Koi beim Fressen Zusehen.


----------



## Moonlight (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichvorstellung derseeberger*

Hey thomas,

Was für einen vorfilter hast du denn jetzt? 

Mandy


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichvorstellung derseeberger*

moin Thomas,
sehr schöne Fische habt ihr da im Teich


----------



## derseeberger (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichvorstellung derseeberger*

Mandy 

gibt es ein eigenes Thema zu.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/39656


----------



## muh.gp (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichvorstellung derseeberger*

Hallo Thomas,

geile Fische!!!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Moonlight (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichvorstellung derseeberger*

Hey thomas,

Hab ich gesehen 

Das muß ich mir unbedingt ansehen. Der unterschied ist ja gewaltig.

Mandy


----------



## derseeberger (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichvorstellung derseeberger*

Der kleine verlässt uns in 14 tagen

 

 

 

 

Habe erst beim rausfangen gesehen das er beide Seiten unter der Mittellinie

Gelborange Flecken bekommen hat.

30 cm ist er lang.


----------



## derseeberger (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichvorstellung derseeberger*

Frische Bilder von Heute Morgen


----------



## derseeberger (28. Feb. 2014)

Hallöle

mal wieder was neues aus Altlandsberg

unser erstes Video dieses Jahr




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-WwzNr9jGQ_


Und morgen hole ich meinen Trommler ab

Gruß Thomas


----------



## derseeberger (28. Feb. 2014)

so sieht er aus


----------



## Andre 69 (28. Feb. 2014)

Hi Thomas
Na , so nen kleenen Trommler , hätte ich mir oooooch leisten können ! 
Wat macht der ? 3 Liter die Stunde ?
Neeee , dein Bild könnt ein bischen mehr Pixel ( Grösse ) vertragen !
Aber , schick schick !!!


----------



## derseeberger (1. März 2014)

jetzt habe ich ihn abgeholt also gibt es auch richtige Bilder
      

So Bilder Groß genug ?


----------



## troll20 (1. März 2014)

ämmm Moment ist da drin irgend wo der Teich und wo ist der Trommler 

cooles Teil aber glaube für mich ein bissel zu groß
Wo wolltest du den gleich nochmal einbauen?


LG René
Achso ich glaub der läuft bestimmt mit 360 V oder?


----------



## derseeberger (1. März 2014)

ja der läuft auf 380 V würde aber auch mit 220 laufen wenn man den Motor umlemmt.
Ich muss erst ein passendes Filterbecken bauen wo der reinpasst


----------



## troll20 (1. März 2014)

Hui also noch eine Baustelle, konntest du den schon die ein oder andere seit dem TT fertig stellen?


----------



## derseeberger (1. März 2014)

nicht wirklich wir haben auf den Baustellen durchgearbeitet ab nächste woche ziehe ich zwei leute von der Baustelle zu mir das es vorwärts geht.
So langsam muss ich mal ein-zwei Koi verkaufen


----------



## troll20 (1. März 2014)

Ja ja dieses warme Winterwetter macht alle Pläne kaputt.
Ich wollt auch noch ein bissel in der Werkstatt an meinen LH´s  feilen.
Dann waren noch einige Schulungen geplant und nu sagen alle ab, weil sie lieber arbeiten möchten bei dem schönen Wetter.
Naja wenigstens steigert das den Umsatz.

LG René


----------



## Andre 69 (1. März 2014)

Na aber HALLO !
Dann kann es ja vorwärts gehen ! Jetzt sieht's nach was aus !
GRATULIERE
 Den passenden Smilies hab ich nicht mehr gefunden ! IST WOHL AUF DER STRECKE GEBLIEBEN !


----------



## derseeberger (5. März 2014)

Heute erst mal die Einlauföffnung vergrößert. Morgen hole ich die VA Blechtafeln für das Becken.


----------



## derseeberger (8. März 2014)

Frühling!!!!! Wir haben Hunger.





_View: http://youtu.be/T6WSOyiujGA_


----------



## derseeberger (8. März 2014)

und noch eins "Gewusel"





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9O-OF7y45s_


----------



## derseeberger (9. März 2014)

Heute ein paar Neuzugänge Schwimmen in der Quarantene


----------



## Christine (9. März 2014)

Ha, endlich - Du brauchst ja auch dringend noch ein paar 

Die ersten beiden gefallen mir, der letzte hat aber ein kleines Gewichtsproblem...


----------



## derseeberger (9. März 2014)

Gewichtsproblem gut ausgedrückt es war ein mit koi überfüllter Teich kein platz zum Schwimmen aber mit karpfenmastfutter gefüttert.
Jetzt ist erst mal Fastenzeit und wenn sie in den Teich kommen müssen sie sich Bewegen.
Der Tanco-Sanke gefällt nicht ? Die ersten beiden gefallen mir auch am besten. Aber der Karashi ist ein Doits und ein Mann 
Der Kugelkoi hat auch etwas Beni auf der Stirn mal schauen . Mal sehen wie sie am ende der Quarantene aussehen.


----------



## derseeberger (20. März 2014)

Heute den Teich und den Filterraum gelöchert.


----------



## Moonlight (20. März 2014)

Hey Thomas,  schau mal einer an, da ist noch einer auf Trommler umgestiegen  Riesen Teil,  muss ich schon sagen. Wieviel Kubik jagst Du am Ende durch?  Apropos Fische verkaufen...sind Deine Becken denn fertig? Bei Deinen Neuzugängen gefällt mir der Kujaku und der Tancho Sanke (auch wenn es nicht rund ist) am Besten. Stammen die alle aus dem "kleinen " Teich?  Sehen nicht wie Japaner aus. Brauchst Du noch nen Orenji?


----------



## derseeberger (21. März 2014)

Hi Mandy

Da mir der Preis zugesagt hat habe ich zugeschlagen. Neu für meine Teichgröße würde ich nicht Bezahlen wollen. ca. 100 cm³ will ich erst mal Durchjagen.
Der Kujaku ist auch mein Favorit und der ist Japaner und der Doitsu Karashi ist auch einer. Der Rest mal sehen was Passiert wenn sie auf einmal Schwimmen müssen.
Nein ich benötige keinen Orenji. Wegen Verkauf bin ich gerade am Verhandeln. Verkaufsanlage ist noch nicht fertig ich will erstmal die Filterstrecke Umbauen.


----------



## derseeberger (21. März 2014)

Heute Rohre geholt und angefangen mit dem Verlegen


----------



## derseeberger (22. März 2014)

Heute wieder weiter Gearbeitet.         
Es muss natürlich Kontroliert weden ob ich alles Richtig mache.


----------



## blackbird (22. März 2014)

Hey Thomas, 
hängen diese Kontrolleure nicht normalerweise mit angelegten Flügeln kopfüber von der Decke? 
Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## derseeberger (23. März 2014)

So den ganzen Sonntag gebuddelt und sowas von die Schnauze voll aber                  ein bischen was geschafft


----------



## ina1912 (23. März 2014)

Mein lieber Schwan, wat für Rohre! baust Du ein Delphinarium???


----------



## Michael H (23. März 2014)

Hallo

Top Arbeit ...

Und es ist doch immer wieder Schön wenn man(n) ! Abend's SPÜHRT was man so den ganzen Tag gemacht hat ...


----------



## Tottoabs (23. März 2014)

Darf man meckern?


----------



## derseeberger (23. März 2014)

wenn es was zu Meckern gibt bitte


----------



## Tottoabs (23. März 2014)

PVC-Rohre legt man mit einem Abstand.....so 10 cm als Rohrummantelung sind Sinnvoll. Damit man wenigstens mit einem Stampfholz zwischen den Rohren verdichten kann.
Problem ist das die Rohre vom Bodendruck zusammengepresst werden....wenn die Seitenräume nicht richtig verdichtet sind ergeben sich schnell so Ovale. Je Ovaler das Rohr wird desto weniger Widerstand kann es dem Bodendruck entgegen bringen. Rohre die so dicht bei einander liegen sind nicht mit der notwendigen Zwickelverdichtung zu verlegen. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/rohrverlegung-22-jpg.128821/ sieht man ganz gut das sich Hohlräume unter den Rohren befinden. Kann Jahre lang halten, muss aber nicht.


----------



## Moonlight (24. März 2014)

Oder man sandet sie ein...sprich sie werden in Sand eingeschlämmt. Wenn das Erdreich nicht richtig verdichtet wird /werden kann und es sich später senkt  haste Probleme. Ich hab meine eingeschlämmt, weil ich den Abstand irgendwann nicht mehr einhalten konnte.


----------



## derseeberger (24. März 2014)

Ja auf dem Bild sieht es wie ein Hohlraum unter den Rohren aus wurde mit eingeschlemmt nachdem die nächsten aufgeklebt waren.


----------



## troll20 (24. März 2014)

Hallo Thomas, 
da haste ja ganz schön geschafft.  Ich hoffe das ganze ist nicht zu flach zwecks Frost. 

LG Rene


----------



## derseeberger (24. März 2014)

Funktioniert gleichzeitig als Bodenheizung brauche ich auf dem Hof keinen Schnee Schieben

Es ist aber auch noch Gefälle im Gelände die nach Kellerwandisolierung angepasst wird dann liegen die rohre mindestens 60cm Tief Oberkannte Rohr.


----------



## troll20 (24. März 2014)




----------



## derseeberger (29. März 2014)

Heute angefangen die Solaranlage zu Erweitern und die Erste Wand vom Koihaus angefangen zu Stellen.


----------



## derseeberger (30. März 2014)

Es ist wieder Wasserfläche zu Sehen Abdeckung ist runter Die Schwimmsaison wird Eröffnet


----------



## troll20 (30. März 2014)

Fehlt nur noch die passende Wassertemperatur. 
Ich war heut nach Wasserspiegel absenken mit der Wathose drin. 
11°C sind einfach zu kalt.  Dafür ist jetzt alles geputzt. 

LG Rene


----------



## derseeberger (30. März 2014)

ich fand 20° völlig in Ordnung zum Schwimmen

Gruß Thomas


----------



## derseeberger (31. März 2014)

So verrohrung verlegt gepresst und Dicht Solar jetzt mit 31 m² wieder im System


----------



## derseeberger (6. Apr. 2014)

So jetzt bin ich fertig mit Neuzugängen für die nächsten Jahre


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Apr. 2014)

5 kanste vorbeibringen, wenn du für die nächsten Neuzugänge wieder Platz brauchst.


----------



## derseeberger (30. Apr. 2014)

lauter kleine Fische im Teich und noch kein Ende in Sicht


----------



## muh.gp (30. Apr. 2014)

Der Sushui ist der Hammer. Die Rückenbeschuppung ein Traum. Glückwunsch!


----------



## derseeberger (1. Mai 2014)

Danke Ich habe auch lange gesucht und nicht wirklich gefunden Und dann kam dieses Angebot dafür waren die 1000 Km Autofahrt keine Verschwendung.

Wenn er jetzt noch ordentlich wächst bin ich Oberglücklich.


----------



## Moonlight (1. Mai 2014)

Na da bin ich ja auf die zukünften Babykoi gespannt.
Ich reserviere schon mal den ersten schönen Shusui und Asagi-Nachwuchs 

Mandy


----------



## derseeberger (1. Mai 2014)

Mandy 

Mal schauen der Teich ist schon voller Babykoi sind aber noch nicht alle geschlüpft


----------



## Moonlight (1. Mai 2014)

Ich bin gespannt


----------



## derseeberger (3. Mai 2014)

So nun die ersten Bilder vom Nachwuchs 2014

Laichtage 26.-29.04


----------



## derseeberger (12. Mai 2014)

So hier die Bilder der Koi die ich gestern geholt habe für die User die kein Facebook haben


----------



## derseeberger (12. Mai 2014)

hier der Rest


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Mai 2014)

Hm, wenn man so auserhalb einer Blutlinie züchtet. Kommt da dann nicht jede Menge unansehnlicher Nachwuchs raus. Also was macht man dann mit den Fischen?


----------



## derseeberger (12. Mai 2014)

Selektieren wird in Japan doch auch nicht anders gemacht .


----------



## Moonlight (13. Mai 2014)

Hattest Du nicht Letztens gesagt, dass es keine Neuen mehr gibt?
Der eine Shusui gefällt mir gut. Schönes Himmelblau und nicht ganz so viel rot ... willste den echt behalten? 

Mandy


----------



## derseeberger (15. Mai 2014)

Mandy

Es war ein gutes Angebot und waren nur 150 km Umweg
Doch ich möchte den Shusui behalten

Hier noch ein Video aus der Quarantaine





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rik2btUoShQ_


----------



## derseeberger (20. Mai 2014)

es geht langsam voran


----------



## Moonlight (21. Mai 2014)

Sehr schön Thomas,

so langsam nimmt das Alles Gestalt an 
Mach weiter so, damit das ende des Jahres alles fertig ist 

Mandy


----------

